# Eheim Priming Unit O-Ring now available for all those leaking Eheims out there.



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Great News Everyone!!!!

 The replacement priming unit o-rings for the Eheim Pro II 2026/2126/2028/2128 can now be purchased at *http://www.AtomicRice.com*. 

-J.

P.S The O-rings are still doing great after I installed them. The Vaseline worked great too, in fact the manufacturer recently told me that any oil based lubricant will work on this material and it has a shelf life of 15 years. Yes, the price has gone up from when I had the group buy only because now a company is handling all the logistics (manufacturing, packaging, shipping, payments, etc). I don't have to do all that anymore and I don't have to deal with all the headache I had from last time. Yes, I get a small fee for consulting, writing up an installation guide, taking pictures of the installation, but the small monetary gain is not enough to quit my day job or file taxes for the amount. I know there will be some of you out there that will say lots of nasty things about the whole thing but that's your opinion, I'm only trying to help out those people who need to fix their filters from damaged o-rings. If you want to buy or not buy the o-rings is all up to you. Like I said above, I'm just here to help those that want to be helped.

***********Original Posting BELOW*************

Hey guys, 

Some of you know the ordeal that I have been going through with Eheim concerning replacing the o-ring that is housed inside the motor mount and how they expect you to ship the entire top half of the unit back to them in Canada since they won't just simply sell you the needed o-ring when it becomes damaged. You can read the entire thread here with links to pics here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/39650-leaking-eheim-bad-eheim-customer-service.html


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

I am sure you did, but must ask anyway, was the proper size confirmed with Eheim? I guess I am shocked that for something as simple and cheap as an o-ring that they didnt simply use common available sizes. 

I might be in for a couple.


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

I'd certainly buy at least 2.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Eheim won't release information regarding the o-ring even after asking them for it. They won't even sell you the part for self installation. They MAKE you send in the entire top half of the unit even if you are not under warranty and charge you $10 for the part. Another thing to take into account is that, not only is the size not standard, but the material density is not standard. The material density is softer than standard rubber o-rings as stated by the o-ring manufacturer. 

On a side note.. I wrote Michael the company rep who is taking care of the order asking him if we could get a better deal if exceed the minimum order quantity or if we can purchase less than the required quantity and what time period we had. This is what he had to say:

_



The 2 week wait is no problem at all; the pricing is good for 60 days. Unfortunately this is the lowest price/min that we can offer. If the quantity ends up being higher than 25 there is usually a price break, once you know how many you will need I can re-quote based on that quantity.

Click to expand...

_Even with the 60 day pricing guarantee I'd like to complete the purchase as soon as possible. If I receive see that at least 20 o-rings have been spoken for by you guys (and I) I will go ahead and purchase the o-rings and the remainder 5 o-rings I will sell on here for those people who missed out on the deal.

Just to let you all know that I'm not making any money whatsoever from this deal, I am just trying to pass along a great deal that I know one of these days you will need when one day you will find water leaking out from the top of your eheim canister, just like what happened to me, and you find yourself S.O.L from any EHEIM help. 

Group Buy: $3.75 plus postage *Vs*. Eheim: $10 (if out of warranty) plus shipping to Canada and shipping back to you (btw read the thread I linked above on HOW they want you to ship your unit back to them). You decide.


----------



## distrbd (Feb 17, 2006)

I just realized I can drive there .


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

There are LFS's where I am at that stocks a lot of eheim parts and it's fairly reasonable compared to what you are offering. 

Has anyone tried to get their LFS to get them the parts?


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Is this what you're looking for?

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18651/si1382900/cl0/eheimsealingringfor22272920262028

EDIT: never mind, I just read your thread.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

eklikewhoa said:


> There are LFS's where I am at that stocks a lot of eheim parts and it's fairly reasonable compared to what you are offering.
> 
> Has anyone tried to get their LFS to get them the parts?


As far as I know, Eheim does not sell this particular part anywhere other than from their own repair facility. I have scoured around looking for the o-ring and have yet to find an LFS that can obtain it for me. If you can get please let us know, otherwise this is the only way you can get this particular o-ring.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Eheim O ring*

Hello poohbee, i`ll be interested in 2 of the "O" rings if you are willing to ship ( regular mail) them to Ottawa Canada, of course i`ll pay the postage


----------



## Diehl2229 (Mar 3, 2007)

I will buy {2} I have a 2126. Thanks:hihi:


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll take 4...


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I'll take 4 as well.


----------



## marcpestana (Feb 25, 2007)

*Hi Poohbee*

I'm interested to know if that o-ring will fit the 2222 professional? If so, I'm interested in participating in your group buy. Is the result of a bad oring the source of all the bubbles being pumped into my tank?

Marc


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

marcpestana said:


> I'm interested to know if that o-ring will fit the 2222 professional? If so, I'm interested in participating in your group buy. Is the result of a bad oring the source of all the bubbles being pumped into my tank?
> 
> Marc



Hey Marc,

Take a look at these pictures I took of my Eheim Eheimpics and compare them to yours and then measure the Inside Diameter and Cross Section of the o-ring and compare it to the measurements listed above that was provided by the manufacturer.

Bubbles being pumped into the tank could mean you have a leak somewhere in your system (hose connections, o-ring, canister rubber seal, or something you have attached inline to your hose. It's hard to determine where the leak is unless you manually check each area. The only reason why I found my leaks was because I left my filter off for a couple hours to clean the tank and when I came back I saw water on the stand. I tried to find the leak but was not successful. After investigating mroe I saw that whenever I would tip the canister to either side water would come out from the top where the hand holds are.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I checked and the LFS has lots of different o-rings but I wasn't able to check.

I will buy two to support the cause so pm me when payment is needed!


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

ok Great!. I have 20 people total so far. I'll give those of you who are still not sure if you want to order or not until *Thursday night, March 8th* to post on here since it takes 9-11 weeks to make and complete the order. I would hope to have more than 25 o-rings so we could get a better deal.

Thank you for all of you who are already in the group buy, I'll PM all of you with info and I will also post on here with updates and what not. Please try not to back out of the deal. Thank you again.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Count me in for 2. I only have one 2128, but I want to keep a spare just in case.


----------



## tatia_fan (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for getting this together, Poohbee. Put me down for 4 O-rings. Looks like that will get you really close to the minimum order.

-TF


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Wow.. This is great! So far we have exceeded the minimum order at 26 total as of Monday, March 5. If we order more than 25 the price per unit will keep going down. I'll ask the company rep about a bigger discount when I place the order on Friday morning when I go to work, so get your orders in by Thursday night, March 8th. I'll post and PM you all with Payment instructions in the near future.

It seems like we have quite a few Eheim 21xx/20xx users here that we haven't seen before and who just registered to the forum in order to get in on the group buy. Well, welcome to all you lurkers =)


----------



## fluff34567 (Nov 15, 2005)

i spoke with eheim on the phone the other day... they say you are unable to cjange the ring by yourself and it needs an expert to do it - i told them they were talking crap - so they hung up!!!


i would like 2 rings if it is possible for someone to send them to switzerland???


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

fluff34567 said:


> i spoke with eheim on the phone the other day... they say you are unable to cjange the ring by yourself and it needs an expert to do it - i told them they were talking crap - so they hung up!!!
> 
> 
> i would like 2 rings if it is possible for someone to send them to switzerland???


hmm... I guess that's not much of a problem, but it might be expensive to ship. I'm not sure how much it will cost to ship to you but you can try and see. My Zip code is 94530 (El Cerrito, California). Are you willing to pay for the shipping and whatever else it takes to ship there? Let me know before Thursday night so I can give the company rep. an accurate order count.

Thank you.

P.S This goes to all non-United States users who would like to purchase these o-rings.


----------



## fluff34567 (Nov 15, 2005)

hi poobee,

thanks for the reply, I am assuming all the rings will get shiped to you and then you will ship them out to the various people???

I assume they will be sent in padded envelopes? I Just checked and being over generous i said a 3oz letter to switzerland via airmail and it worked out at $2.55, so yes im ok with the shipping obviously plus the cost of an envelope etc.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Ok fluff34567.. I got you on the list for 2 o-rings.

Just a reminder to everyone. TONIGHT IS THE DEADLINE TO PUT YOUR ORDER IN!


----------



## Diehl2229 (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Poobee, Do you take paypal when its time to send money:icon_roll


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Diehl2229 said:


> Hi Poobee, Do you take paypal when its time to send money:icon_roll


Yes, I'll be taking mostly paypal, non-credit card please I don't want to upgrade and pay that fee.


----------



## fluff34567 (Nov 15, 2005)

Poohbee said:


> Yes, I'll be taking mostly paypal, non-credit card please I don't want to upgrade and pay that fee.


 hi, let me have your details and ill send u the cash via paypal..

cheers Rob.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

FYI, order went through. Payment info will be coming within the week or sooner.

Update: payment Info has been Sent to all via Private Message. if you have not received or have any requests or questions please PM me.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

*Update: 4-5-07*

*4-05-07*: I might have another set of O-rings available for sale if this person in the group buy doesn't pay on time. I've already sent a final notice. If you would like to be put on the waiting list for these o-rings please send me a PM and I'll add you to the list. First Come first serve. Again, I may have another set of o-rings available. Check back on Friday, April 13th.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

*Okay April 13 Update:* Yay!.. Well I got an email from Michael ( the customer service rep who took the order, and he said that the order should be ready by early May! Great news indeed.

Also, the person whom I was hoping would pay for his/her set of O-rings has not paid. *So I have an extra set (2 o-rings) available for someone who would like to buy these that hasn't taken advantage of the offer yet.* Please PM me if you would like to buy this extra set. If there aren't any takers, than I will sell it to someone whom already is in the groupbuy who asked me to sell to him.


----------



## fluff34567 (Nov 15, 2005)

remember that you have to let me know the final cost etc as agreed via PM inc the shipping to switzerland or i can pay you a rough amount now?

I am away for a few days and back on saturday.


----------



## Diablos (Mar 23, 2007)

Is there still an extra set?


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Alright! Great news everyone. I just got a shipping confirmation for the O-Rings. They should be here within 2 weeks. I have sent you all private messages with final payment information. Please read the directions carefully. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me. As soon as I have all your payments I will go to the post office and ship all the packages out to you, so please pay promptly.

Thank you! :bounce:


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Alright folks! Today I received the o-rings and I have installed one to test out on my Eheim 2126 filter. The fit is great and so far there are no leaks to be seen. But just in case I am observing it for a few hours to see how it stands up. I'll probably be shipping your packages wihin a couple days... I am waiting for a couple more people to make the final payment and I need to pickup some padded envelopes for those people who requested. Anyways, thank you all again for making this happen and for helping me out as well with purchasing these o-rings, without you, I would have had to either buy a new filter or just purchase 25 o-rings by myself. Thank you all =)

Just a few notes about installation:

1) Lubricate the o-ring before installing, use the packet of lube that came with your filter, or use a comparable lube that won't harm your animals, is water resistant, and made for rubber.

2) After putting the o-ring in the groove and placing the motor unit back into the housing, you will need a flat object to push the o-ring into the groove because right when you hit the open side of the housing where the tube sticks out, the o-ring will tend to bulge out a little, you will need the flat object ( I used a flat head screw driver) to gently push the o-ring in so that you may push the unit further into the housing. I'll try to illustrate the procedure when I have time. 

3) Push in and out the motor unit a couple times along the housing to get the sides lubed and the o-ring situated. 

4) Installing everything in carefully, test the filter, observe for a few hours to see if there are any leaks.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

*Shipped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hurray! Packages have been Shipped!

Alright guys, After 3 months of waiting all the o-ring packages have been shipped out. I just wanted to take some time to give you notice on a few things: 

1) *Instruction Sheet:* I spent lots of time on trying to write detailed instructions on how to properly install the o-rings to minimize leaking, tearing, etc. Also, you will see a material data sheet detailing what the o-ring is composed of. This instruction sheet was included in your package at no extra cost to you. I just wanted you guys to have an easy time with no hidden surprises when you installed these new o-rings. 

2) *Nitrile rubber O-rings:* "What?" You say? The o-rings I am sending you guys were custom made just for our application and are made of a material called Buna-N which has the advantage of being resistant "...to petroleum-based oils and fuels, water and alcohols. Nitrile also has good resistance to acids and bases, except those with a strong oxidizing effect." In other words, the material used to make these custom made o-rings are far better than the original o-ring found inside the eheim filter because you are no longer limited to using silicone lubricants. You can now use most oil-based lubricants to lube the o-rings! No more paying extra for those special lubes from Eheim. You can use the Vaseline sitting in your bathroom! You can read more about it here http://www.chaseuk.com/prod05.htm

3) *Sorry, no pictures..* my camera batteries and camera are worthless.. they completly died just after one picture. I'll need to gather some money to either buy new batteries or a new camera. My current digicam eats batteries (rechargeable and regular) like there is no tomorrow. You can view whatever pictures I do have here http://www.jlewdesign.com/eheim

If you guys need help or more info, please post to this thread I'll try to help as much as possible. For all of you that were on the waiting list for the o-rings, unfortunately I do not have any more available for sale. If you guys like to order more, I'll need to put in another order of 40+ o-rings (to make it worth the effort it took). Remember, I'm not making any money off of this venture, just want to help you guys out. I didn't realize how much time and effort it took just for this order. 

Those people who already ordered, should be receiving your pacakes within hopefully one week (domestic) and maybe less than two weeks (international). I think I over estimated the shipping charges to you guys by 50 cents or a bit more.. But if you would like the difference back I'll calculate it and paypal it to you, just PM me.

Anyways, I hope you all get your packages safely and enjoy these o-rings that are, in my opinion, superior to what eheim uses for their filters.

Here's to you Eheim *** :thumbsdow *** :tongue: for not making available or selling us your o-rings!


----------



## fluff34567 (Nov 15, 2005)

i recieved mine yesterday - thanks!!


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I received mine the other day. THANKS!


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

Received as well. Thanks for taking the time and putting in the effort to get this setup. You've done a service to the "community!"


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Thank you all.. I hope the packages were received in good condition.. I was afraid that they would get damaged, I hope the instruction sheet helps too. If you would all be so kind to please leave me your P-trader feedback I'd appreciate it. =)

Thank you again.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Great News all, More o-rings on the way.! Check the first posting for details.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Cool. I can't find my original order. LOL So I guess, I will need to order another set. I believe I order 2 last time, so I'll take another 2.


----------



## riverrat (Jul 14, 2005)

I would like two please.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Ill take a few


----------



## Mishmosh (Nov 27, 2003)

I would like two as well!


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Put me down for 2


----------



## morso68 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Eheim o rings*

I'm in for 5.
Thanks


----------



## rkundla (Mar 25, 2004)

Poohbee,

It has been a long time since I have been on the planted tank forum and thank goodness I saw your post!

My Eheim 2026 is starting to leak out water from somewhere, not around the top sealing gasket after I gave it a good cleaning. I figure for a filter I bought back in 2002, I'm doing pretty good on my investment. :biggrin: 

Can you put me down for two rings? I figure the motor will burn out before I need a third ring.

Thanks!

Ron


----------



## CapeCodVivarium (Dec 23, 2006)

*Eheim 2126 "O" Rings*

I would be interested in purchasing four rings. Thank you!


----------



## animal chin (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

I am interested in three rings. Thanks,

ac


----------



## freqz (Mar 18, 2008)

Just sent you a PM


----------



## discusman1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Poohbee,

Please put me down for 2 o-rings.

Thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just sent you a PM regarding O-rings


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for not being able to keep you guys updated with the o-ring availability for all these months. But I have great news for you. The o-rings are now available and you can get them at http://www.AtomicRice.com. Read my first post for some other details. I hope this service helps you guys. If you have any questions please message me since I get those quicker.

- J.


----------



## TLH (Apr 20, 2008)

Poohbee can you let me know the dimensions of these rings? A PM would be fine if you don't want to divulge to the public in general. I just want to see if I can source some here in the UK from automotive parts people first.

Cheers, Tex.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Darn, I just realized that the company does not ship the O-rings to Canadians


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Darkblade48 said:


> Darn, I just realized that the company does not ship the O-rings to Canadians


They will ship international, you have to contact them first so they can know how much it will cost extra to ship it there and if there are any customs forms to fill out.


----------



## frosties (Jan 29, 2010)

TLH said:


> Poohbee can you let me know the dimensions of these rings? A PM would be fine if you don't want to divulge to the public in general. I just want to see if I can source some here in the UK from automotive parts people first.
> 
> Cheers, Tex.


Has anyone managed to find out the dimensions of this part as I am now looking to get one quickly here in the UK... failing that - does anyone have a spare o-ring they will part with?

PM me if you want to sell one.

thanks

Frosties.


----------



## Jackfrost (Jan 8, 2005)

I will ask the question also.

What are the dimesnions of this ring ?

Thanks !


----------

